# [SOLVED] Kernel Panic - any thoughts ?

## Fitap

After remove "quiet" flag from grub, here is the image of the panic.

http://i.imgur.com/KTsetXN.jpg

Regards.Last edited by Fitap on Fri Jan 29, 2016 12:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I can´t see any error.

----------

## chithanh

Nothing happened after that? How long did you wait?

----------

## Fitap

Thanks to responses, dudes, here another pic but with the flag "quiet" up in grug.cfg

http://i.imgur.com/UHBVo5S.jpg

Regards.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Then try to reset the Bios to defaults and change some settings.

Another cause may be: CPU, RAM, mainboard, ... defective.

Can you test a linux live cd like systemrescue cd.

----------

## Fitap

Right now I am writing into the box with gentoo maintenance, and when run rescueCD all good, the issue may be kernel settings, I was playing with it last night.

I going to the kernel setting (chroot) one more time.

Regards.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Right now I am writing into the box with gentoo maintenance, and when run rescueCD all good, the issue may be kernel settings, I was playing with it last night.
> 
> I going to the kernel setting (chroot) one more time.
> 
> Regards.

 

I think it's interrupt request conflict, caused by Device Drivers --> Input device support --> Keyboards --> AT Keyboard ? Driver module with ps2 device... or Serial device did you use com ports?

----------

## Fitap

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  *Fitap wrote:*   Right now I am writing into the box with gentoo maintenance, and when run rescueCD all good, the issue may be kernel settings, I was playing with it last night.
> 
> I going to the kernel setting (chroot) one more time.
> 
> Regards. 
> ...

 

Thanks TigerJr, I didn't use com ports.

Still waiting for a workaround.

Regards.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

Lets try some analysis from the basics.

Prepare to chroot but don't do that step yet.

Post the output of 

```
df -T
```

so we can see the filesystems in use.

Post the output of 

```
lspci
```

Connect your USB devices and post the output of 

```
lsusb
```

.

That will fit into a post. 

You can do the following from inside or outside the chroot.

Put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and tell us the link

Now do the chroot step and post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

Tell us how you make your kernel.

Have you ever used $EDITOR on your kernel .config file?

----------

## Fitap

Thanks to response NeddySeagoon 

Here your are my homework

```

df -T

ilesystem     Type     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

none           aufs       1916324      1020   1915304   1% /

/dev           none         10240        88     10152   1% /mnt/fitap/dev

/dev/sr0       iso9660     459502    459502         0 100% /livemnt/boot

/dev/loop0     squashfs    336128    336128         0 100% /livemnt/squashfs

tmpfs          tmpfs      1916324      1020   1915304   1% /livemnt/memory

tmpfs          tmpfs       524288        20    524268   1% /livemnt/tftpmem

none           aufs        524288        20    524268   1% /tftpboot

tmpfs          tmpfs       383268       876    382392   1% /run

shm            tmpfs      1916324         0   1916324   0% /dev/shm

tmpfs          tmpfs      1916324         0   1916324   0% /tmp

/dev/sda6      ext4      51475068  35322536  13514708  73% /mnt/fitap

/dev/sda8      ext4     115013200 103997452   5150328  96% /mnt/fitap/home

/dev/sda5      ext2        198337     79531    108566  43% /mnt/fitap/boot

```

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f)

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

```

```

lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1613 Kingston Technology DataTraveler DT101C Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0186 Intel Corp. WiMAX Connection 2400m

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

pastebin .config

https://bpaste.net/show/c11eb64285db

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 3.14.56-std461-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.56-std461-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3832652 total,   3521192 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 19 Jan 2016 23:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

anders-larsson

    location: /var/lib/layman/anders-larsson

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

Installed sets: @openwrt-prerequisites

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ rsync://mirrors.tera-byte.com/gentoo ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com rsync://gentoo.gossamerhost.com/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="R X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa amd64 amr apache2 berkdb bidi bittorrent bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr chm cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran freetype fuse gd gdbm gif git glamor gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk httpd iconv imagemagick ipv6 jit joystick jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify libvirtd live lock lua mad matroska minimal mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit postgres ppds python qemu qt3support rar readline reiserfs rtmp ruby samba sdl seccomp session speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subtitles svg tcpd tftp theora thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts virt-network vlm vorbis vpx wiimote wxwidgets wxwindows x264 xattr xcb xine xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_AR es_ES es_MX" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Regarding how I make kernel, I build manually (make, make modules_install, make install) plus genkernel --install initramfs.

When you ask me if I have ever used $EDITOR on my kernel... you mean xconfig/menuconfig/nconfig? well, I use xconfig.

Regards.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

```
Filesystem     Type     1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on 

/dev/sda6      ext4      51475068  35322536  13514708  73% /mnt/fitap

/dev/sda8      ext4     115013200 103997452   5150328  96% /mnt/fitap/home

/dev/sda5      ext2        198337     79531    108566  43% /mnt/fitap/boot
```

Tells that you need ext and ext4 support in your kernel.

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06) 

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
```

You have fairly standard Intel hardware and a JMicron card reader and Ethrnenet. 

You seem to have two WiFi interfaces 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f) 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0186 Intel Corp. WiMAX Connection 2400m 
```

One on PCI and another on the USB Bus.

USB storage, for your

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0951:1613 Kingston Technology DataTraveler DT101C Flash Drive  

```

is almost for free.

xconfig is fine.  I meant

```
nano /usr/src/linux/.config
```

or some other editor.

Now to your kernel.

```
# Partition Types

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

Good.  I did not ask which sort of partition table you used, this covers both.

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

Those options populate /dev

```
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set
```

Thats the old Depreciated IDE drivers off.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
```

The high level drivers for all of your block devices.

```
CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set
```

The low level drivers for your SATA chipset.

You may need CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y.  I have two different system with the same chip set.  One needs it, the other does not.

Its a trial and error thing. 

You have a some DEBUG options set.  All te debug options make the kernel slower and more verbose.  A few interfere with normal operation too.

Unless you know you need a debug option, all the debug options should be off.

Is this kernel running as a Guest?

CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST=y can be off if not.

```
CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y
```

 could be off.  You don't have any hardware that needs it.  Its harmless as it is.

Your Ethernet built as a module. CONFIG_JME=m  ... its not needed to boot.

```
#

# EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_EFI_ESRT=y

CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_MAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_WRAPPERS=y
```

Hmm are you using EFI mode?

Apparently not as /boot is ext2.  These options are not needed.

```
CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT2=y
```

That means you have everything built into the kernel you need to boot without using an initrd.

Its not clear yet if your problem is in the initrd or in your kernel.

Try commenting out the line in grub.cfg that loads the initrd.  Does that allow the system to boot?

If not, try the changes above.

----------

## Fitap

Thanks to response NeddySeagoon and good news!

Regarding to 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your Ethernet built as a module. CONFIG_JME=m ... its not needed to boot. 
> 
> 

 

I often use the wireless all the times, but I changed to built in.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try commenting out the line in grub.cfg that loads the initrd. Does that allow the system to boot? 
> 
> 

 

I do not understand you, as you know, I'm a newbie into linux, but I was commented the line when kernel loading (vmlinuz) and the system halt waiting some else, I don't know if you want to do that, I think so.

After that, I went to change kernel setting as you told me, and now the system is back again, perhaps it was EFI modes set up, never mind.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You have a some DEBUG options set. All te debug options make the kernel slower and more verbose. A few interfere with normal operation too.
> 
> Unless you know you need a debug option, all the debug options should be off. 
> ...

 

To turn off all debug setting, is good thought editing with leafpad editor and change "y" or "m" to none? isn't?

Thanks again.

Regards.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fitap,

You must never edit the kernel config file with anything except the provideh make tools, like make menuconfig. There are others make nconfig, make config, make xconfig and so on.

This in because some options in the the menu flip a number of flags in the .config file.

All the make tools do this properly.  If you use a text editor, you need to set all the other options properly yourself.

If you make a mess of it, you get an illegal .corhfig file, that may produce a kernel that has some very hard to trace faults.

If you have ever used a text editor on your kernel .config file, throw the .config file away and start from the defaults.  

Here is a boot stanza from my grub.conf.  Its for legacy grub but grub2 is similar.

```
#4.3.3-gentoo-static

title  Gentoo Linux 4.3.3 static /dev, Nouveau and /dev/pts - new SSD

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/4.3.3-gentoo-static root=UUID=cf559dbe-81bb-45b7-bbdd-0bcdc81e066b vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

initrd /boot/initrd_new.cpio.gz

```

The kernel line, loads the kernel into memory and sets the kernel command line.

The initrd line loads the initrd file into memory, so the kernel can use it as a temporary root filesystem.

"Comment out" means to turn a line into a comment by adding a "#" at the start, so the line is not used.

```
#4.3.3-gentoo-static
```

is a comment

```
#initrd /boot/initrd_new.cpio.gz
```

is a comment.

Your kernel does not need an initrd.

Try inserting the # at the start of your initrd line in grub.cfg so your initrd is no longer used.

----------

## Fitap

Thanks a lot NeddySeagoon, I take in mind your advice.

I haven't initrd into grub.cfg, but how you said and so read it in the net, not necesary in this/my case.

Regards.

----------

